# lights for a planted tank?



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

as some of you know, im going to plant this 10 gal i got for christmas!! it came as one of those kits like you get at walmart. like a newbie, i thought that the lights that came with it would be enough for a low light tank. but as ive been reading online i have came to find that it may not be enough to grow healthy plants. 
my question is, is this so and what light can i get to replace the one that came with the kit? also im not able to get a whole new light set up or hood. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

How many watts is the bulb? Wisteria and and amazon swords do great in low light in my experience


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

The 2 bulbs that come in the kit from Walmart are most likely incandescent from my experience. If they are incandescent, they will not be efficent for growing plants. They would more likely help heat the aquarium than grow plants. Incandescent bulbs produce as much heat as they do light. They will overheat the light fixture if they are high enough in wattage to provide sufficient light, and they will have a very short life. All of that heat will warm up the tank water too much in all probability.

Anyway, I would just recommend getting different bulbs in general. I got my 2 Flourenscent light bulbs fromt he fish section in Walmart and they work great! 15 watts each. This is what I'm using (Now sold in a clear package I think): http://www.walmart.com/ip/Lights-of-America-10-Watt-Mini-Fluorescent-Aquarium-Bulb-1-ct/10448675

The lighting that I have is sufficent enough only for Low to Moderate light plants.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

yeah use CFLs, should easily give you enough for a densely planted tank.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

WONDERFUL!!!!!!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! I really appreciate yall SOOO MUCH!!!!! Keep ur fingers crossed for me!! lol


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I used to put these in my fixtures. You can buy them at WalMart and they grow plants very well. The color temperature is way better for plants than other florescents. Look for the GE Daylight bulbs. They should fit in most of those hoods (the 40 ones, the 60s and 75s are too big).


----------

